# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  A sobering reminder

## fatshark

Allergic beekeeper died from sting

----------


## gavin

Yes, very sad.  

Anyone near Dundee on 5th December might like to pop along to the ESBA talk by Quentin Gardiner, the kind surgeon who desensitised both me and our secretary Colin when we became allergic.

Next Monday it is Dr David Watson on propolis (cue that other thread ... ).

----------

